# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Καλοριφέρ-θέρμανση σωμάτων

## kolok

Γεια σας Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά .
Βασικά αν και δεν είναι μέσα στα θέματα του forum είπα να τολμήσω............αλλιώς ας διαγραφεί .
Έχω πρόβλημα με 2 σώματα θέρμανσης τα οποία αν και τα έχω κάνει εξαέρωσει εξακολουθούν να είναι χλιαρά. Στην φωτό δείχνω με το βέλος όπου σταματάει το ζεστό νερό(καυτό) ,από κει και μετά είναι χλιαρό-κρύο το νερό . Λέτε να φταίει η βάνα ?

----------


## leeperik

Αν και δεν ειμαι ειδικος, γιατι δεν ξεβιδωνεις τη βανα να δεις αν λειτουργει σωστα;

----------


## dalai

Eισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι η σωστη βανα για το σωμα?αυτα τα παλιου τυπου σωματα εχουν συνηθως πανω εισοδο και κατω εξοδο.Οχι  διπλη οπως βλεπω...

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Η βάνα που βλέπω είναι τύπου μονοσωληνίου. Λογικά έχει και άλλη έξοδο το σώμα. Θεωρώ οτι το σώμα δούλευε κανονικά πρίν, και τώρα σου παρουσίασε το πρόβλημα, σωστά?? Αν ναί, τότε έχει πρόβλημα η βάνα σου.
Αν από την αρχή της εγκατάστασης δεν δούλευε το σώμα σωστά, θα ξεβιδώσεις το μεγάλο ρακόρ (παξιμάδι) που πιάνει επάνω στο σώμα και στο εσωτερικό της βάνας έχει μία πλαστική ροδέλα με εγκοπές. Αυτή μπαίνει με δύο διαφορετικούς τρόπους στην υποδοχή, ανάλογα με το ποιος σωλήνας από τους δύο είναι η προσαγωγή. Αν έχει μπεί "ανάποδα" τότε δεν τροφοδοτείται σωστά το σώμα.

----------


## button

μόνος σου έβαφες  :Laugh:  

Έχεις αλλάξει η πειράξει τίποτα απο το σύστημα  πριν πως δούλευε ??

----------


## panayiotis1

Γεια σου Κωστα , χρονια πολλα. Ο διακοπτης που χρησιμοποιει το συστημα θερμανσης σου ειναι εΣωτερικου βρογχου. Αυτο σημαινει οτι "μπερδευει"ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο των νερων προσαγωγης και επιστροφης. Λογικα τα 2 σωματα σου που δεν αποδιδουν ειναι σωματα σε δησμενες κυκλωμα και συνεπως δεν ανεβαινουν τα ζεστα ευκολα επανω. Η πρωτη λύση ειναι να αλλαξεις τον διακοπτη αυτόν με ενα νεο εΞωτερικου βρογχου 
(με σωληνακι χρωμε Φ10-12 δηλαδη) και θα δεις αμεσα μεγαλη διαφορα. Το κοστος του διακοπτη ειναι απο 20-25€. Σε αλλη περιπτωση ελεγχεις ξανα και κυκλοφορητη του συστηματος και τους υπαρχοντες διακοπτες. (Που γενικα δεν ειναι και οοοοτι καλλιτερο) .

----------


## kolok

Ναι μονος μου εβαψα....................και οχι δεν πειραξα κάτι..................

----------


## kolok

> Η βάνα που βλέπω είναι τύπου μονοσωληνίου. Λογικά έχει και άλλη έξοδο το σώμα. Θεωρώ οτι το σώμα δούλευε κανονικά πρίν, και τώρα σου παρουσίασε το πρόβλημα, σωστά?? Αν ναί, τότε έχει πρόβλημα η βάνα σου.
> Αν από την αρχή της εγκατάστασης δεν δούλευε το σώμα σωστά, θα ξεβιδώσεις το μεγάλο ρακόρ (παξιμάδι) που πιάνει επάνω στο σώμα και στο εσωτερικό της βάνας έχει μία πλαστική ροδέλα με εγκοπές. Αυτή μπαίνει με δύο διαφορετικούς τρόπους στην υποδοχή, ανάλογα με το ποιος σωλήνας από τους δύο είναι η προσαγωγή. Αν έχει μπεί "ανάποδα" τότε δεν τροφοδοτείται σωστά το σώμα.


 




Βασικά δεν έχει άλλη εξοδο .............απ' αυτήν την βανα περνά το νερο απότην άλλη μερια το σώμα εχει τάπες.

----------


## kolok

> Γεια σου Κωστα , χρονια πολλα. Ο διακοπτης που χρησιμοποιει το συστημα θερμανσης σου ειναι εΣωτερικου βρογχου. Αυτο σημαινει οτι "μπερδευει"ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο των νερων προσαγωγης και επιστροφης. Λογικα τα 2 σωματα σου που δεν αποδιδουν ειναι σωματα σε δησμενες κυκλωμα και συνεπως δεν ανεβαινουν τα ζεστα ευκολα επανω. Η πρωτη λύση ειναι να αλλαξεις τον διακοπτη αυτόν με ενα νεο εΞωτερικου βρογχου 
> (με σωληνακι χρωμε Φ10-12 δηλαδη) και θα δεις αμεσα μεγαλη διαφορα. Το κοστος του διακοπτη ειναι απο 20-25. Σε αλλη περιπτωση ελεγχεις ξανα και κυκλοφορητη του συστηματος και τους υπαρχοντες διακοπτες. (Που γενικα δεν ειναι και οοοοτι καλλιτερο) .





Βασικά σε πρώτη φάση σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω βάνα .................τώρα για να το κάνω εξωτερικού βρόγχου πρέπει να τραβήξω γραμμή απο κάτω ( βάνα ) μέχρι πάνω (στην τάπα όπου θα την βγάλω και θα συνδεσω το σωλήνα).

----------


## sembel

Αυτός ο διακόπτης είναι όντος για μονοσωλήνιο σύστημα όπως είπαν και άλλα παιδιά δέν μπορείς όμως να τόν αλλάξεις με αυτόν που λέει ο Παναγιώτης !! Είναι καλύτερο μεν αυτό που λέει αλλά γίνεται μόνο όταν έχεις ξεχωριστές σωλήνες απ΄τον συλέκτη για κάθε σώμα !!
Ένα που μπορείς να δοκημάσεις είναι το εξής : Πολλοί κάνουν το λάθος στα μονοσωλήνια συστήματα να ανοίγουν τους διακόπτες τέρμα 
με αποτέλεσμα να ζεσταίνει το πρώτο σωμα κανονικά και τα υπόλοιπα να είναι χλιαρά ( αυτό που έχει πρόβλημα σε σένα φαντάζομαι ότι *δεν είναι το πρώτο στο κύκλωμα* ) . Κανονικά πρέπει οι διακόπτες να είναι ανοιχτοί κατά το ήμιση περίπου ώστε το 50% του νερού να μπαίνει στο σώμα και το υπόλοιπο να περνάει απ΄τον διακόπτη κατευθείαν στα υπόλοιπα σώματα που είναι στό ίδιο κύκλωμα.
Και εκτός απ'αυτο μπορεί βέβαια να φταίει και ο διακόπτης γιατί τον βλέπω καμπόσο παλαιό.

----------


## kolok

> Αυτός ο διακόπτης είναι όντος για μονοσωλήνιο σύστημα όπως είπαν και άλλα παιδιά δέν μπορείς όμως να τόν αλλάξεις με αυτόν που λέει ο Παναγιώτης !! Είναι καλύτερο μεν αυτό που λέει αλλά γίνεται μόνο όταν έχεις ξεχωριστές σωλήνες απ΄τον συλέκτη για κάθε σώμα !!
> Ένα που μπορείς να δοκημάσεις είναι το εξής : Πολλοί κάνουν το λάθος στα μονοσωλήνια συστήματα να ανοίγουν τους διακόπτες τέρμα 
> με αποτέλεσμα να ζεσταίνει το πρώτο σωμα κανονικά και τα υπόλοιπα να είναι χλιαρά ( αυτό που έχει πρόβλημα σε σένα φαντάζομαι ότι *δεν είναι το πρώτο στο κύκλωμα* ) . Κανονικά πρέπει οι διακόπτες να είναι ανοιχτοί κατά το ήμιση περίπου ώστε το 50% του νερού να μπαίνει στο σώμα και το υπόλοιπο να περνάει απ΄τον διακόπτη κατευθείαν στα υπόλοιπα σώματα που είναι στό ίδιο κύκλωμα.
> Και εκτός απ'αυτο μπορεί βέβαια να φταίει και ο διακόπτης γιατί τον βλέπω καμπόσο παλαιό.


 

Μόλις κοιταξα τους διακοπτες και ηταν ολοι ανοιχτοι 100% ...................τους κατεβασα κατα 40-50%...............για να δουμε τι θα γινει. Βασικα οντως ειναι παλιοι οι διακοπτες........................

----------


## panayiotis1

> Αυτός ο διακόπτης είναι όντος για μονοσωλήνιο σύστημα όπως είπαν και άλλα παιδιά δέν μπορείς όμως να τόν αλλάξεις με αυτόν που λέει ο Παναγιώτης !! Είναι καλύτερο μεν αυτό που λέει αλλά γίνεται μόνο όταν έχεις ξεχωριστές σωλήνες απ΄τον συλέκτη για κάθε σώμα !!




Oxi,  δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες SEMBEL! Πως  λες κατι με τοση σιγουρια ενω δεν ισχυει???  Κανονικοτατα, πετας εξω τον εσωτερικου βρογχου που ειναι μια π@π@ρι@ και βαζεις εναν ομορφοτατο εξωτερικου, ειτε εχεις ενα σωμα στο κυκλωμα , ειτε εχεις δυο , ειτε εχεις δέκα. Γιατι δηλαδη, θα πρεπει να ειναι το κυκλωματακι "γραμμη & επιστροφη" για να δουλεψει??? 

Κωστα, μην πειραζεις τους αλλους διακοπτες, αφησετους ανοικτους οπως ηταν. Η ρυθμιση δεν γινεται απο εκει για το μονοσωληνιο. Για να κανει καποιος ρυθμιση παροχων σε μονοσωληνιο πρεπει να ασχοληθει 5 μερες με το συγκεκριμενο σπιτι και να εχει γνωσεις τρελλες επι του θεματος. Ουτε στα collectors να μην πειραξεις τπτ. Απλα, παρε εναν καινουριο διακοπτη, κοψε τις βανες απο το συλλεκτη σου, αντικαταστησε τον, ξανανανοιξε τις βανες στους συλλεκτες και τελος. Αν συνεχισει να μην αποδιδει, μην ψαχνετε αλλο επανω. Πηγαινετε στον κυκλοφορητη.

----------


## kolok

Λοιπον......... τελικα αλλαξα ολο το συστημα και το εκανα οπως ειναι στη φωτο...............κοστος για 3 σωματα 35 ευρω

----------


## navar

> Λοιπον......... τελικα αλλαξα ολο το συστημα και το εκανα οπως ειναι στη φωτο...............κοστος για 3 σωματα 35 ευρω


 και καλά έκανες !
ελπίζω τώρα να δουλεύουν σωστά !

----------


## kolok

Πρωτη φορα ειδα τοσο πολυ να καινε τα καλοριφερ  :Thumbup1:

----------


## panayiotis1

Τέλεια. Αυτο που σου προτεινα εγω θα σου κόστιζε τα διπλά,απλα θα ήταν αισθητικά πιο ενταξει με το χρωμε σωληνακι. Και φυσικά σου ξαναλέω πως αν αλλάξεις ολους τους διακοπτες εΣωτερικου βρογχου που εχεις (οι οποιοι μπερδευουν/ανακατευουν μεγαλο ποσοστο προσαγωγων και επιστροφων) θα δεις και διαφορα στο πετρελαιο που πληρωνεις. 

Τη σωληνα την πολυστρωματικη που ανεβαζεις επανω στα ζεστα , καρφωσε την με δυο ρόκα να ειναι πιο ομορφα ρε συ!

----------


## navar

να τον ακούτε τον Σπαρτιάτη σε αυτά τα θέματα ! είναι γάτα !

----------


## stom

Αυτο που εκανες ειναι λαθος, το σωστο ειναι αυτο που λεει ο παναγιωτης.
Δουλεει μεν, αλλα εις βαρος των υπολοιπων σωματων...

----------


## panayiotis1

Γεια σου Ντινο μου Τρικαλινε!!  Μου ερχεται ο Σωκρατης κατω την Τεταρτη! Θα σου στειλω υλικο να δεις πως καιγομαστε καθε φορα που κατεβαινει...

----------


## navar

> Γεια σου Ντινο μου Τρικαλινε!!  Μου ερχεται ο Σωκρατης κατω την Τεταρτη! Θα σου στειλω υλικο να δεις πως καιγομαστε καθε φορα που κατεβαινει...


 xaxaxaxaxax άσε έχω πάθει overdose ! τον προηγούμενό μήνα τον είδα 2 φορές principal , 1 βολο , 1 ελλασώνα !
κανονικό overdose !
τώρα πέιρα σβάρνα τον θανάση !
προχθές στα Γιάννενα μας έπαιζε 4,5 ώρες !!!

----------


## billys7

> Λοιπον......... τελικα αλλαξα ολο το συστημα και το εκανα οπως ειναι στη φωτο...............κοστος για 3 σωματα 35 ευρω



Επειδή έχω παρόμοιοι θέμα, και δεν μπορώ να δω τις εικόνες μπορείς να τις ανεβάσεις πάλι ή να μου γράψεις τι έκανες ;

----------

